# Fort Pickens pier help



## Wren (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi everyone! I have been reading the forums for a year or so and wanted to see if you all could help me. We camp at Fort Pickens every year for spring break and I have a couple of ten year old boys that are begging to fish. I'm not sure what I need to get them set up for saltwater. Can you give me some pointers on what to buy to get them started? Just the basics. I'm not sure how to rig for saltwater either so any info would be great. What should we use for bait? What would they expect to catch off the pier at this time of year? Would they be better off to surf fish or the pier? Thanks so much for any advice you can offer. I haven't saltwater fished since I was about 7 and my dad did all the work. Can't wait to hear what you have to say and try our luck at the Fort.


----------



## RaisinCain (Feb 4, 2014)

*Possibly*

I am not an expert by any means but I would start with about 20# test with a fluorocarbon leader carolina rigged or with a double drop. Use 1/0 or 2/0 hooks with live shrimp or cut bait. You could also try some fiddler crabs near the pier's pilings. But again I say I am not an expert. You might want to try asking the bait shop.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Depends on what size gear you have or are getting. You can try the surf with a Carolina rig(egg weight on the main line, swivel, then leader with around 30 pound test flourocarbon or mono leader with a book at the end) for drum which requires a little heavier gear. I like to use men haden cut into two or three pieces on an 8/0 circle hook for them.
If you fish the pier use a smaller rig and a Carolina rig also but with 10 pound flourocarbon and a small circle hook with fiddlers or live shrimp for sheepshead. This same set up can be used off the beach for whiting and other small fish. Cast near the pilings for sheepshead.
If you need any more info just search through the forum and you will find everything you're looking for.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

When exactly will you be here? I may be able to come down and help you out a little on the weekdays. I am not working and have a lot of gear that you can check out before buying stuff. I use all Penn and Shimano. Since you are only going to be here a week or so, you may not want to spend that much. However, if you plan to come back, I have Penn and Shimano rod and reels that are ten years old, so you may want to invest to be set up for years to come. I even have prices from several stores, I am a shopper, on the reels. That could save you some time and money


----------



## fishkill (Oct 1, 2007)

I also will prob be able to meet you at the pier or bait shop and help you out. What dates are you going to be here?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

basic answer- a medium freshwater rod and reel will do fine for the (pier). If want to fish the surf, a rod that will cast 30 yds should do it. from the pier, 1- 2 oz weights will do it, the surf will require more. This time of year sheephead will be biting. sheepshead will require small hooks. post again and let us know when you will be down.


----------



## Wren (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice so far. We are still waiting for the schools announcement about spring break. They have been mulling over canceling due to the extreme amount of snow days we have had this year. Some of our area schools are even going on Sat. Our reservations are for all of next week. If they do cancel we will pull the kids for a long weekend but not sure which one.

I keep hearing talk about sheepshead. Are they good to eat?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Water cold. Get live shrimp & fiddler crabs. reds , pomps, Sheepies. rotsa ruck.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Wren said:


> Thanks for all the advice so far. We are still waiting for the schools announcement about spring break. They have been mulling over canceling due to the extreme amount of snow days we have had this year. Some of our area schools are even going on Sat. Our reservations are for all of next week. If they do cancel we will pull the kids for a long weekend but not sure which one.
> 
> I keep hearing talk about sheepshead. Are they good to eat?


Yes they are.:thumbsup: Also consider hiring a guide one day for some inshore fishing. The boys will remember it the rest of their lives.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Wren, If I were you I wouldn't spend a ton of money on rods, reels and such. Get your everyday cheap openface reel with a medium action rod you can also use up there. Wash it good after fishing for the day and don't sweat it, it'll be fine. When you get here, go to the tackle shop there on PCola Beach and talk with those guys about lures and bait that's suitable for the water temps and clarity. Main thing is to have fun and make memories with the kids. BTW, the owner of the tackle shop is on this forum so maybe he'll chime in and give you some tips as well. Have fun!
Mark


----------

